

TapIn.TV (YC S12) Evolves Into Framebase To Make Video Development Less Painful - vu0tran
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/08/yc-backed-tapin-tv-evolves-into-framebase-to-make-building-video-products-less-painful/

======
btipling
I think this is wrong: "Error:Chrome's version of flash has a bug which
prevents sound from being recorded."

A quick search in Google found that you can use HTML5 to record audio in
Chrome:

[http://codeartists.com/post/36746402258/how-to-record-
audio-...](http://codeartists.com/post/36746402258/how-to-record-audio-in-
chrome-with-native-html5-apis)

Then you don't have to ask people to disable pepper in Chrome to try out a
demo. :/

------
vjeux
Just FYI, tapin in French is a slang word for prostitute.

~~~
skndr
Then it's a good thing they're Framebase now.

------
scoutx
I have been expecting AWS to announce a product like this for a while.

------
cindywu123
big fan of the framebase team--they power all our videos! congrats guys!

